# Sinop - Picturesque & Historical Resort City Near The Black Sea



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

*SİNOP*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinop,_Turkey

Situated at Turkey’s northernmost point, Sinop was once the city of the legendary Amazon warrior-women. Today it is a major Black Sea port. Sinop is one of the most beautiful natural seaports of the Black Sea Region. It is one of the oldest cities of the region and is the birth lace of the philosopher Diogene. Sinop provides unbelievable beauties to its visitors with the beaches which lie one each other. 



















Various stories are told, most of them laced with myth, about the origin of the name of Sinop, which was used as a harbor and military base by the Romans, the Byzantines, the Seljuks, the Candarid principality and the Ottomans. Widespread legend has it, for example, that Sinope was the name of the beautiful daughter of the River god Aesop of Greek mythology. Zeus fell in love with Sinope and, at her wish, settled her in the Black Sea’s loveliest spot, the place where Sinop, in its time-shortened form, is located today. Various Hittite tablets indicate that the place was called Sinova in the Hittite language. The Assyrian warrior-traders who came to trade here way back in those times called the city after their own moon god, Sin. In the language of the original mariner-settlers the name was apparently Sinavur. And the Amazons, who lived in both Sinop and Samsun, are said to have had a queen by the name of Sinope, whose name they gave to the city.


















Sinop’s extant monuments include a ruined ancient citadel rebuilt during Byzantine and Seljuk periods, some isolated columns and inscribed stones built into the old walls and dating from the early Greek and Roman periods, and the Alâeddin Camii (Mosque), built in 1214. A 13th-century Alâiye religious school now houses the local museum. The town’s citadel dates from that early age and the foundations of the Temple of Serapis is to be found on the grounds of the Archaeological Museum where some beautiful golden icons are displayed. The 13th century Alâeddin Mosque, the Alaiye Madrasah, and the Balatlar Church are of interest in the city.


Gece Mavisi by ahmetakoz, on Flickr




















Traditional nautical woodcarvings, good crystal and the original cotton clothes of the city are praiseworthy and unique, so you will want to have examples of these artifacts. The seaside hotels and holiday villages are really nice to sit in a fish restaurant by the harbor and watch the perfect combination of green and light blue while sipping your wine. Hamsilos Fjord, 11 km from the city center is the only fjord in the country.

Sinop City Wall by Caucas', on Flickr



















Köy Evi-3 by econoktay76, on Flickr


city by Caucas', on Flickr


Erfelek Waterfalls by volkan.andac, on Flickr


Sinop by serdar yılmaz, on Flickr


Sinop by caucas, on Flickr


Erfelek Takım Şelaleleri by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


Foggy by yigit123, on Flickr


sinop by caucas, on Flickr


View to Sinop by blauepics, on Flickr











Sinop, the hometown of Diogenes by Irina Ovchinnikova, on Flickr

hey gidi by dulsine, on Flickr


in the heat of the night by Caucas', on Flickr


Sinop by econoktay76, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Together / Apart by NURETTIN MERT AYDIN, on Flickr


Favorite Blend by NURETTIN MERT AYDIN, on Flickr


Fine Cut by NURETTIN MERT AYDIN, on Flickr


SDemirci_2339 by sindem, on Flickr


Kuzey by éVo, on Flickr


Welcome by NURETTIN MERT AYDIN, on Flickr


Green Is The Land, Blue Is The Sea by Egemen VII, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

night is coming.... by Caucas', on Flickr


green2green by Caucas', on Flickr


hamsilos by econoktay76, on Flickr


Sinop by econoktay76, on Flickr


Sinop-Hamsilos by econoktay76, on Flickr


sinop by denizkaptan, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sinop Gerze Halk Pazarı by Anil Ersoy, on Flickr


Akliman_Sinop by etutar, on Flickr


Sinop - Akliman by Efkrr9, on Flickr


Sinop by Efkrr9, on Flickr


İnceburun_Sinop by etutar, on Flickr


İnceburun_Sinop by etutar, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

photos by skylife magazine


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

photos by THK & Sinop municipality www.sinop.bel.tr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

photos by http://haldunbilgi.com


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

photos by http://haldunbilgi.com, http://www.npgrup.com.tr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

photos by http://haldunbilgi.com, http://www.npgrup.com.tr, www.sinop.gov.tr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

photos by http://www.sinop.bel.tr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

photos by http://www.sinop.bel.tr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sinop Limaniçi by econoktay76, on Flickr


The Flag by Caucas', on Flickr











Colourfull street by caucas, on Flickr


Sinop in blue by Caucas', on Flickr


Sinop by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr











Tatlıca Şelaleri 3 by econoktay76, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

photos by skylife magazine


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Her zaman 1 numara olacak sanırım #kurtkuyusu #dream #abali #sinop #salıncak #turkey #türkiye #colorfull #karadeniz #blacksea #rock #stone #mountains #sun #wave #quay #beach #coast #city #sea #deniz #f4f #mare #mer #tagsforlike #like4like #fo by Canan Bilir, on Flickr

Waterfall by Yusuf Evli, on Flickr

Lighthouse.Ayancık-Sinop... by Mustafa ÖZKAN, on Flickr

The tree in the prison's garden (1097) by mcavcar (trying to catch up), on Flickr

Sinop Turkey by Joe Tse, on Flickr

SINOP-TURKEY by can dogruyol, on Flickr

Sinop Turkey by Joe Tse, on Flickr

Teşekkürrr @cihan_bilir #kurtkuyusu #cananbilir #abali #sinop #salıncak #turkey #türkiye #colorfull #karadeniz #blacksea #rock #stone #sunset #sun #gunbatımı #tramonto #beach #coast #city #sea #deniz #f4f #mare #mer #tagsforlike #like4like #followme #foll by Canan Bilir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos, manon :cheers:


----------

